# Orientation on the Mandrel?



## jeff (Apr 5, 2005)

Which way do you point the cap (clip) end?


----------



## rtjw (Apr 5, 2005)

That is the hardest thing about pen turning. Some instructions tell you to have it on the headstock some on the tailstock. Have lost more than one pen that way.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 5, 2005)

Always the headstock. Unless I mess up the end and then it becomes the nib end, in which case I must say tailstock[]


----------



## KKingery (Apr 5, 2005)

Always the headstock for me too.


----------



## Gary (Apr 5, 2005)

The headstock


----------



## leehljp (Apr 5, 2005)

GREAT INFORMATON! I haven't got that far yet to know the diffference. I have been doing it on the tailstock end but am not too far into the habit that I can't change the orientation image in my mind.


----------



## opfoto (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok... So I am backwards.
Nib end always toward the headstock.....

Help me understand the difference... I am still new at this... I just started to make sure the long tube for the cigar goes toward the motor. The SL's didn't matter to me. But I always did the nib end closest to the headstock as well. My instructions were pictured with the nib end to my left.

Maybe its the Left side (brain) fighting with the right side. I hate when that happens.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 5, 2005)

I turn all pens with the nib end at the headstock .


----------



## wee willie (Apr 5, 2005)

I always turn mine with the nib to the tailstock, if i did it the other way i would have to stand on my head


----------



## Daniel (Apr 5, 2005)

Headstock, this is just how I pictured it when I first started and have alwyas stayed with that. plus the tapers tht I generally do seem easier for me with the cap at the head stock.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Apr 5, 2005)

I also put the clip end toward the head stock being right handed it just works easier for me to turn this way.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 5, 2005)

Whichever way the kit manufacturer tells me to.  Varies!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 6, 2005)

I try to remember to go by the kit instructions BUT.  I did a few DEsigners the other day and followed them until I compared my box elder and I had installed the blanks wrong.  Would not notice (at least no one commented on it from the pics) unless it is set along side other Designers, like in a pen case.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm a lefty, so I usually have the pen tip towards the headstock and the clip end towards the tailstock!

It is easier for me to visualize the pen this way.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 6, 2005)

Nib at the headstock. Keep it simple for the students.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 6, 2005)

Tip to the motor end (headstock),  therefore clip is on tail stock.  Why?  The headstock end will always turn true.  So, the pen will always have a perfectly round cut above the pen nib.  This is the place users will be touching, so any out of round (oval) will be most obvious.  

Of course, in a perfect world, all my mandrels would turn perfectly-but I am still suffering in the world I was dealt-NOT perfect.  So, if I am going to have an "oval" part to the pen, I serruptitiously bury it under the clip.  (Sneaky, but effective)


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 6, 2005)

Kurt, I think you have the answer, right vs left handed.  
The vote is interesting numbers 32/23


----------



## mik (Apr 7, 2005)

headstock - as above the most accurate part of the whole turning affair!!! But I am a lefty!![:I][]


----------



## Linster (Apr 7, 2005)

Okay, if the headstock is to the left side toward the motor and the tailstock is to the right side, I guess I put the clip end toward the tailstock. Have always done it that way (for 4 months now) and that seems very normal to me. I'm right handed and I hold the tool handle in my right hand and cutting end in my left and guide my index finger across the tool rest for control. I work the wood from the left to the right. Isn't that the way most people do it??????? Always throws me off when the diagrams for assembly go the opposite way, darn it!!!

Linster


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nib to the tailstock. I did one or two the other way when the instructions directed that, but it really seems awkward to me.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 8, 2005)

So I think we have come to the conclusion that you put the nib end pointing both ways and that makes sure that the pen is correctly done!


----------



## wicook (Apr 8, 2005)

Absolutely...and all pens will look like teacher's pens from now on... []


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 8, 2005)

I believe it just becomes a matter of personal preference... even though the directions on my first pen said put the nib end at the tailstock, it did not feel right to me... so all my pens are turned point to the headstock... There are no hard and fast rules about this and the fact that the directions tell you to do it a certain way is a bit of a concern to me... it really does not matter... and if you are used to working in a certain direction and the directions tell you not too it can be confusing... there is no reason for the kit manufacturers to tell you which end to put the point at...


----------



## clydewalton (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm still new to pen turning but have always worked from left to right so now I place the clip end towards the head stock


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Apr 8, 2005)

My orientation towards the mandrel?  I usually stand somewhat parallel to it and make sure it spins towards me.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 8, 2005)

Chuck, in that stance, do you point the tool towards the lathe or away from it?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 9, 2005)

This is interesting, I've always turned withthe nib toward the tail stock. but last weekend while showing Ben how toturn a Pen, He already know he wanted it pointed at the headstock. I simply said whatever helps you remember where the tip is. just don't turn the wrong end to be the wrong part.


----------



## epson (Apr 9, 2005)

I always put the clip towards the headstock.  The only reason I do this is so that I am consistant and I will never forget which end I am working on.  It would be confusing if you switch them sometimes.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Apr 9, 2005)

TECHNICALLY speaking.  I really do both.  On slimlines, designers, and other non-capped pens, I point the tip (where you write) towards the tailstock.  I do this, like epson, since it is how I first did it and I like to remain consistent.

Now on capped pens, such as the classic, classic elite, and gentlemen's, the top of the cap is closest to, and pointing to the headstock, and the tip (writing end) is in the middle also pointing to the headstock.  This allows the wood grain to flow consistent when the cap is on the pen.


----------



## Tim (Apr 9, 2005)

I have followed the directions in the kits, so far all from Penn State, that the clip end goes toward the headstock.

But Ed, your reasoning about the headstock turning truer rings true with me.  And I don't see why you can't mount the blanks either way as long as you mount the bushings correctly in relation to the blanks.

Tim


----------



## write-n-style (Apr 11, 2005)

Being right handed I envision the pen on the mandrel the way I would hold it.
Clip at the tail stock end, nib at the head stock.
I realize that is a little bass ackwards.The thicker part of the pen( most weight) should be at the headstock, but I don't think it makes that much difference.


----------



## mick (Apr 11, 2005)

What Ed4copies says makes a lot of sense to me ...and I've always turned em with the nib toward the tailstock. I did notice yesterday I had a pen that wasn't quite round at the nib... the next one I was setting up on the lathe, as I slid the ShopSmith headstock up to the tailstock I noticed the mandrel was way off center. Remembered reading somewhere that could be caused by overtightening the knurled nut. Sure enough I loosened it and man it was right on center. I figure thats what happened to my other pen. Anyway I may have to look into turning everything around. Makes sense to have the nib end the most accurate since that is the end of the pen that's held and felt most often.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kurt Aebi_
> <br />I'm a lefty, so I usually have the pen tip towards the headstock and the clip end towards the tailstock!
> 
> It is easier for me to visualize the pen this way.



Ditto []


----------



## Leather Man (Apr 17, 2005)

I have always turned with the nib at the tailstock. Don't know why, just learned that way. I do like the reasoning ed4copies has explained. I think I will try one that way.

Ben


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

I have only made two pens so far, but both times I put the cap/clip end toward the tailstock. That's what the rice crispies told me to do!


Ben


----------



## jrc (Apr 22, 2005)

I turn only 7mm pens and decide that when it comes off the mandrel.


----------



## csb333 (Apr 26, 2005)

Does it matter? I guess I'm Bi !


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 26, 2005)

Pretty bold for a first post Chris []
I like that [}] Welcome to IAP .


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess I'm really whacky.[8]  I'm right handed, but I turn with the nib toward the head stock.  I guess that means the cap is toward the tail stock, no?[]  No instruction or person tols me to do so and I haven't had any classes, it just seemed natural to me.


----------

